
My Personal Development Setup for My Mac - davidgatti
https://github.com/davidgatti/my-development-setup
======
natch
This is interesting. Always interesting to read about people's development
setups.

Especially was intrigued by your idea of not having backups by avoiding having
files and instead storing everything on GitHub. (the downside being little
things like API keys being exposed... YzUwYzQ3MzAzODdlZDJl...).

How many years have you been doing it this way? Do you envision it working
long term? What if GitHub loses your data at some point?

These questions aside, there is some really good info here and I will be
studying your tips on using VirtualBox. Would love it if you provided more
detail about your use of Docker (something that could get a newbie started
with it).

Having a single disk image for each client is cool. I would think you would
want to back these up? But you say nope. That's a bit confusing. Maybe you
store a huge binary on GitHub? Yes GitHub supports large binaries but ouch?
Would be nice to know the story there.

~~~
davidgatti
Thank you for your interest, very cool questions. Let me address them:

1\. I use Foreman to land Env variables from a .env file which is not part of
the repo. So no sensitive data will be stored in Git

2\. UU years, I think 2 years, where last month I finally had the time to make
VirtualBox the way I wanted it to work - never had the time to sit down few
days and just do it.

3\. Docker, I honestly recommend their documentation it is so well written and
to the point that you will need just 2 weekends to know all you need. Very
impressive. But sure, I'm might do an update on that :)

4\. About the encrypted disc images, they are in the iCloud folder, so they
are bucked up there, and are encrypted on their own so I don't care even if
someone would get access to my iCloud account.

Hope this helps :)

~~~
natch
What is UU?

BTW I was surprised to not see Charles on your app list. It's incredibly
useful. Maybe Paw has some overlap though?

~~~
davidgatti
Uu is a sound that you make ^_^. I'm also surprised that I didn't know about
the existence of Charles :D I will fix that ASAP. Thanks for the tip.

Where Paw is just used to make API call, and keep track of all the APIs a
service has. Same as Postman, but native to macOS. Which I always prefer.

